

Vooices controls web apps with voice - and could verify celebs on Twitter - swombat
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/06/15/vooices-controls-web-apps-with-voice-and-could-verify-celebs-on-twitter/

======
woodson
_There are of course other ideas: Secure Login with voice prints; Paid
Content; Voting Lines; you name it._

There's no such thing as voice prints. Period. Even the FBI states that voice
prints are no conclusive evidence for speaker identity.

Of course there are speaker recognition systems that allow to some extent
closed-set speaker verification, but the problem of first establishing a
verified speaker identity is going to be quite difficult to solve.

